# American and Italian Championship



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

I can't answer on the US one but may be able to help with the Italian one having judged there. Dogs in Italy are judged under FCI rules, there are limited classes and once a dog has won 3 best dog or best bitch (which excludes all champions) then they are a champion. In the UK all dogs compete for the CC three of which mean a dog is a show champion but they have to beat all the champions present as well. Different FCI countries have slightly different rules and in Germany dogs can win CC's from several classes. Entries tend to be lower in Europe than in the UK although entries here are dropping quickly,. Annef


----------

